# Drone video of cat fish drifting 2-3



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Here is a fine drone video production flown and filmed by Mike Willcox.
Please enjoy.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Very nice...hope it goes viral.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice! Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Loy, that came out great!


----------



## mudboat (Jun 26, 2016)

That's great,best video ive see in awhile.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I was there and can't get enough of watching that big boy come up. Congrats 


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Daniel_Melcher (Jun 16, 2016)

Great video. ..


----------



## Flounder Grey (Jan 25, 2015)

Great show Mr. Deason.
Thanks


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Ducktracker and trapperjon ( I'm working with Mike to change his name spelling on video to the correct Jon Oates) get a lot of credit.
Johnny's boat was a great platform for the drone, and he did a perfect job of keeping Mike's camera and drone in the action up close.

Jon's help is invaluable when fishing as always, it felt great to have our team back out hunting catfish!

Mike Willcox gets all of the credit for the outstanding quality and and the excellence of the video itself.
That is his wheelhouse, and I feel very lucky he answered the post I made on the Hobbies forum a while back for someone with a drone and video skills to come capture a big cat catch.
Never in my wildest dreams did I think someone of Mike's exceptional skills and creativity would respond.

And the big cat was a gift from the lake for Jon and I after putting in our dues at a less than great place to fish in a limited time frame. The wind kept us out of where we wanted to fish and we had to go with what was close by and protected.

He was a brute too, and shredded the 50# leader for two feet up from the hook. 
From fighting and trashing his head and rolling up the line and then popping it off of his pectoral fin trying to break it.
When in the boat and trapperjon showed us the tiny thread of skin hanging in the bottom of the hook's curve by which the fish was hooked I nearly fainted.
I can't believe we got him in the boat.
It was a day of things coming together around a plan, which is always a blast!


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Just can't go wrong with that brand motor and those red reels, grrreat post. You did good


----------



## Catfish Kyle (Mar 7, 2016)

Great job in that muddy water Loy, congrats.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Wow.....That is awesome I see a Drone in my future !!


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow! Very nice, that is sweet thanks for sharing..


----------

